# Wie verdient Sun Geld mit Java und warum supported IBM Java?



## mouk (5. Jul 2006)

Hi!

Aus welchem Grund hat Sun eigentlich Java entwickelt bzw. eingeführt, wenn man doch alle Tools die man braucht um Java Anwendungen zu entwickeln kostenlos bekommt, und auch der source code für die library steht offen zur verfügung?

Und warum hat IBM solches Interesse an Java das sie jährlich Millionen hineinpulfern?

fg, mouk


----------



## Leroy42 (6. Jul 2006)

Ich weiß es nicht genau, kann mich aber erinnern, irgendwo
mal gelesen zu haben, daß Sun mit anderen Produkten rund um
Java schon ausreichend Kohle einfährt.

Auch wenn es manche gibt, die fordern, daß Sun Java _freigibt_, 
bin ich der Meinung, daß sie vollkommen richtig handeln um Java 
unter Kontrolle zu halten und eine Aufsplittung in unterschiedlichste
Varianten zu verhindern (Ich fühle mich mit einer Atombombe in
Israel auch sicherer als einer im Iran   )

IBM sieht wohl, zusätzlich zu anderen Vorteilen, auch eine Möglichkeit
ihren damaligen Fehler (bei dem sie von MS bzgl. des BS für ihren IBM PC
über den Tisch gezogen wurden) ein Wenig auszubügeln.

Allerdings gebe ich zu, daß ich in diesen Fragen höchstens über
ein _fundiertes Halbwissen_ verfüge und andere Forenteilnehmer
dich (und mich) genauer erleuchten können.


----------



## SamHotte (6. Jul 2006)

Schätze mal, entwickelt wurde Java, weil es damals noch keine Cross-Plattform-Sprache gab. Dass die Tools mittlerweile kostenlos sind, liegt daran, dass mal einer angefangen hat damit (Eclipse) und nun kaum einer mehr Geld dafür ausgibt.

Die offenen Libraries sind einfach tendenziell irgendwann fehlerfrei (Open-Source-Gedanke).

Und IBM: vielleicht haben die geschnallt, dass sie mit verschenken mehr Macht und Einfluss ausüben können als mit Versagen im Marketing-Krieg gegen Microsoft (vgl. OS/2) ... ;-)


----------



## byte (6. Jul 2006)

IBM entwickelt ja ne Menge Software auf Basis von Java, z.B. ihre Websphere Produktpalette. Eclipse ist da quasi nur das "Randprodukt" um Ihre eigenen Anwendungen produktiv entwickeln zu können und um auch mit Java die Möglichkeit zu haben, native GUIs zu entwickeln.

Dass Sun Java nicht direkt vermarkten kann, versteht sich wohl von selbst. Eine Programmiersprache lebt davon, dass sie von ner Menge Entwicklern benutzt wird. Es benutzt jedoch niemand eine Programmiersprache, die man erst für teures Geld lizensieren muss.

Ich denke, Suns Hauptgeschäft sind immernoch die Server und ihr Betriebssystem. Demnach hatten sie auch ein direktes Interesse an einer vor allem im Serverbereich konkurrenzlosen Sprache.

Bin aber auch kein Betriebswirt, kann Dir also auch nicht alles spruchreif erläutern.


----------



## AlArenal (6. Jul 2006)

Ursprüngliche Vision war es mit Java eine komplett virtuelle Umgebung zu schaffen, die auf allen Möglichen Geräten einsetzbar sein sollte, um beispielsweise Haushaltsgeräte und SetTop-Boxen zu steuern. Hauptsächliches Betätigungsfeld waren damals Kabelferensehbetreiber. Da digitale Zusatzdienste aber noch in den Kinderschuhen steckte, war damit nicht viel zu verdienen und man schwenkte auf eine neue Technologie, das Internet, ein.
Der damals einzige Webbrowser Mosaic wurde um Java erweitert Es dauerte nicht mehr lange und das bis dahin Orak heißende Produkt wurde in Java umbenannt und erhielt die Versionsnummer 1, war aber noch alpha. Richtig rund ging es dann, als man mit Netscape die Integration in dessen Browser vereinbarte. 

Ursprünglich sollte das, was sich später zu Java entwickelte, also ein neues Geschäftsfeld schaffen, erschließen, aufbauen und beherrschen. Dass Java dann serverseitig so ein Erfolg wurde und erste Wahl u.a. bei Oracle wurde, kam natürlich gelegen, schließlich waren Oracle Datenbanken lange Zeit nahezu ausschließlich auf Sun Servern zu hause.


----------



## Roar (6. Jul 2006)

sun verdient an jedem verkauften handy mit j2me unterstützung.


----------



## Leroy42 (6. Jul 2006)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> sun verdient an jedem verkauften handy mit j2me unterstützung.



Woow! Da würde mich mal interessieren, was für ein einzelnes Handy fällig wird.   

Gibt's da irgendwo einen Link?  ???:L


----------



## millinär (6. Jul 2006)

ich schätze auch das sun am meisten geld mit den handy games gemacht haben könnte ich denke mal java ist auch ein bisschen werbung für sun und dessen server und vieleicht kriegen sie auch geld vom staat oder entwickeln auf basis von java programme für industrie 
falls sun bleite geht wissen wir das sie nicht genug damit verdient haben


----------



## AlArenal (6. Jul 2006)

Stimmt, weils ja 1995 schon so viele in Java geproggte Handygames gab...


----------



## Roar (6. Jul 2006)

außerdem entwickelt sun keine handy games und verdient ergo auch kein geld daran  die telefonhersteller müssen für jedes j2me fähige handy lizenzkohle an sun abdrücken.

weshalb sollte sun kohle vom staat kriegen? :autsch:


----------



## byte (6. Jul 2006)

Genau, Sun entwickelt die Programmiersprache Java um dann ihre Brötchen mit Handygames zu verdienen. ???:L 

Jetzt mal zurück zur Realität. Hier wird man wohl das meiste finden, was dann am Ende auch die Kasse klingeln lässt:

http://www.sun.com/products/index.html
http://www.ibm.com/products/us/


----------



## millinär (11. Jul 2006)

weshalb sollte sun kohle vom staat kriegen?

ist ja nur eine vermutung aber warum wird steinkohle bei uns subventioniert?
damit wir unabhängig bleiben und sun bietet doch einen guten gegenpol zu der sonst von amerika und asien dominerten szene 

warum kriegt die ESA geld vom staat?
also warum nicht?
oder kennst du dich in der unternehmenspolitik von sun aus ?
ich sag ja nur das es möglich wäre


----------



## AlArenal (11. Jul 2006)

millinär hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > weshalb sollte sun kohle vom staat kriegen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Steinkohle ist keine Firma, sondern synonym für einen Wirtschaftszweig. Es gibt keine staatliche Förderung für einzelne Firmen, die im gesunden Wettbewerb stehen, abseits von Ausnahmesituationen (siehe Holzmann, siehe Kurzarbeitergeld). Aber es gibt Subventionen, also gezielte Förderung durch mehr oder weniger direkte Maßnahmen seitens eines Staates, um einen bestimmten Wirtschaftszweig wettbewerbsfähig zu halten. Ich sehe nicht, wo die US-amerikanische IT da ein Problem hätte, ohne staatliche Unterstützung zu überleben.
2. Wie unabhängig ist man, wenn man auf Unterstützung vom Staat angewiesen ist?
3. Inwieweit dominiert Asien eine wie auch immer definierte Szene, in der Sun tätig ist und inwiefern ist Sun kein amerikanischer Konzern, wobei ich vermute, dass du mit "amerikanisch" "US-amerikanisch" meinst?



> warum kriegt die ESA geld vom staat?


Weil die ESA (European Space Agency) ein Joint-Venture von 17 Mitgliedsstaaten ist, aus deren Haushalten sie sich finanziert. Sie wurde nicht von einem Herrn Esa in einer Garage gegründet, wo er die erste Ariane-Trägerrakete erfand und später hat sich ne Gruppe Länder gedacht, "Och, pumpen wir mal Milliarden rein, der ist so nett, dieser Herr Esa.".
Äpfel und Birnen, you know?



> also warum nicht?



S.o., du Hammerwerfer


----------



## thE_29 (11. Jul 2006)

IBM verdient sich durch die Eclipsefreigabe dumm dämlich...


War mal bei IBM zwecks deren Produkten..

Da setzt so ziemlich alles (was im Bereich mit Java zum tun hat) auf Eclipse auf...

Und die SW die die da angeboten haben, ist ein Wahsinnn...

Dadurch das die Entwicklungsumgebung gratis ist und nur die Zusatzprodukte was kosten, nehmen halt viele standardmäßig Eclipse..

Desweiteren ist es den Kunden ja besser "einzureden". Sie müssen halt keine teure IDE kaufen damit Produkt XYZ läuft. 

Außerdem macht IBM ja sehr viel mit verschiedenen Linux/Unix Derivaten und sonstigen perversen OS´s 

Da ist java immer mit dabei.. (habe zB auf meinem IBM WindowsPC auch eine IBM JVM installiert..)
Weil eben viel SW von IBM dadurch nur 1mal geschrieben muss, da ja fast alles plattformunabhängig geht...

In einem isses Geldersparnis für IBM da man die SW nur 1mal schreiben muss und im anderen Sinn wird ihre IDE gefördert und dadurch kann man Firmen mit IBM Produkten besser ködern..


----------



## byte (11. Jul 2006)

millinär hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ist ja nur eine vermutung aber warum wird steinkohle bei uns subventioniert?
> damit wir unabhängig bleiben ...



Weil sonst eine ganze Region größtenteils arbeitslos wäre und die Politiker keine Eier haben, um so eine Entscheidung zu treffen. Da wären mit einem Schlag ne Menge Wählerstimmen den Bach runter. Unabhängigkeit war vielleicht mal vor 50 Jahren im kalten Krieg ein Faktor und selbst da schon nix anderes als Utopie.


----------



## michi2 (13. Okt 2006)

Falls es noch jemanden interressiert - Hier die antwort von Sun:
http://www.heise.de/tr/artikel/79239/1/0


----------

